# Trails in Monterrey, Mexico



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

I plan on going to Monterrey Mexico soon and plan on taking my bike. Does anybody know any good trails worth visiting that are in the area? I ride mainly singletrack on a hardtail.. so no extreme downhill for me. Thanks, Ernest


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola Ernest, here are many, be sure to post when in monterrey, Saludos


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

I will be there sunday 22 through the 24th. Then I head off to General Teran. Would you be available to ride any of those days? It would be awesome if I could ride with a local. What kind of riding do you do? I ask this because I ride mainly singletrack on Rigid bikes.. so no downhill lol. I'm game for anything else. I'm not sure where exactly we're going to be staying, I will post as soon as I get the details.


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

Yo voy estar en El Cercado de Dic 20-26 y quiero ver si alguien va andar en la pista de La Cola de Caballo para poder acompanarme porque seria la primera vez en esa o si se juntan en otra pista en Mty. dejenme saber.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

karlomtz said:


> Yo voy estar en El Cercado de Dic 20-26 y quiero ver si alguien va andar en la pista de La Cola de Caballo para poder acompanarme porque seria la primera vez en esa o si se juntan en otra pista en Mty. dejenme saber.


cual pista de Cola de caballo, la de DH o a cual te refieres?

hay una vereda que sale de donde esta el estacionamiento de la cola de caballo, NO el hotel, has de cuenta que vas por la carretera, pasas el hotel y unos 100 mts mas adelante hay una entrada a la derecha ahi llegas a donde hay unos locales/puestos, hacia la izquierda esta la cola de caballo, hacia la derecha el estacionamiento del hotel, bueno el caso es que le das de frente y essa vereda te lleva hasta santiago, no recuerdo si se llama "san fernando" o algo asi... "San Francisco" es una vereda buenona, la puedes bajar y te regresas subes un poco mas y le das a la pista de DH... subes por la carretera y asi le das...

esta chido

o si no, puedes subir por la carretera hasta el puerto o mas y llegar al manzano

pero eso es mas de carretera ya de ahi creo que puedes ir a potrero redondo /chico.

mmm no me se los nombres, digamos que yo solo voy y pedaleo, pero no me aprendo los nombres....


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

gracias. Si, estoy hablando la de DH porque con mi bicla no esta buena para subir tanto, la ultima vez que fui pregunte en el lugar donde me dices si sabian de alguna pista o si saben por donde le dan las bicis pero a de cuenta que estaba hablando de algo extrano no sabian de que estaba hablando. Voy a ver si esta vez si las encuentro.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

karlomtz said:


> gracias. Si, estoy hablando la de DH porque con mi bicla no esta buena para subir tanto, la ultima vez que fui pregunte en el lugar donde me dices si sabian de alguna pista o si saben por donde le dan las bicis pero a de cuenta que estaba hablando de algo extrano no sabian de que estaba hablando. Voy a ver si esta vez si las encuentro.


Ok, tons para llegar a la pista de DH...

si la memoria no me falla... vas por la carretera nacional, pasas santiago y adelantito, del lado derecho, esta el letrerote que dice "hotel cola de caballo ---->" y ahi das vuelta a la derecha

entras a la carretera que te lleva al hotel y manejas no tiene pierde, es todo derecho (siguiendo las curvas OBVIO)... cuando llegues al hotel es una curva casi de 180° o hacia la izquierda... (PUNTO A EN EL MAPA) al terminar la curva de tu lado derecho queda el hotel.... le sigues por la carretera.. vas a dar unas curvas ZIG ZAG izquierda, derecha izquierda... seran unos 800 metros despues del hotel y es una curva BIEN BIEN cerrada a la derecha.... (PUNTO B EN EL MAPA) del lado izquierdo esta una reja metalica ahi es la entrada a la pista de DH...

ahora, en mis tiempos, le dabas por ese caminito unos 300 mts, luego dabas vuelta a la derecha,,, le dabas unos 500mts y subias a la izquierda y ahi estaba el arrancadero...

el pex es que han modificado la primer parte de la pista desde que yo iba al dh que ya no se bien como quedo...

espero te sirva...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:










https://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=25.368497,-100.154543&spn=0.019854,0.054932&t=h&z=15


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

gracias, eso ayuda y se me hace que se exactamente donde es, el porton es rojo no?

otra pregunta, para donde me arranco? A,B o C?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

karlomtz said:


> gracias, eso ayuda y se me hace que se exactamente donde es, el porton es rojo no?
> 
> otra pregunta, para donde me arranco? A,B o C?


entras, le das rumbo a *"B"* el camino te hara dar una vuelta a la derecha y subir rumbo a *"C"* que es a lo que me referia en mi post anterior.... ya por los rumbos de *"C"* esta la vereda de la pista y la bajada , pues logicamente va rumbo a *"A"*


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tienes una Motobecane!??!


que tal salen... si es un "deal" o no estan tan chidas,....


como hiciste la compra? te llego bien la bici? tuviste problemas de que te mandaran otra medida?

bueno es que he leido tantas cosas....

(y estoy pensando en una)


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

cola de caballo and cerro de la silla (i think that's what thay're both called) are great for biking


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

mtymxdh said:


> tienes una Motobecane!??!
> 
> que tal salen... si es un "deal" o no estan tan chidas,....
> 
> ...


Si me estas preguntando a mi, si tengo una Motobecane pero de ruta, es la LeChampion SL con SRAM Force grupo y pesa como 16 libras como 8kg bien ligera y rapida y yo no soy tan liviando que digas estoy arribe de los 200lbs a mi me a salido muy buena. No la compre nueva se la compre a alguien en Craigslist bien bara pero hasta nuevas con los componentes que tienen estan baratas, si no te gusta el cuadro siempre puedes comprar uno nuevo y mover todo a otro.

La de montaña que yo uso ahorita es una Santa Cruz Bullit no hay mas que decir de esa bici.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

karlomtz said:


> Si me estas preguntando a mi, si tengo una Motobecane pero de ruta, es la LeChampion SL con SRAM Force grupo y pesa como 16 libras como 8kg bien ligera y rapida y yo no soy tan liviando que digas estoy arribe de los 200lbs a mi me a salido muy buena. No la compre nueva se la compre a alguien en Craigslist bien bara pero hasta nuevas con los componentes que tienen estan baratas, si no te gusta el cuadro siempre puedes comprar uno nuevo y mover todo a otro.
> 
> La de montaña que yo uso ahorita es una Santa Cruz Bullit no hay mas que decir de esa bici.


Santa cruz FTW

yo tengo una Heckler y una Chameleon...

nomas me falta mi V10 para tener el kit... jeje pero ahorita no hay lana y asi como van las cosas... pffffff

lo unico es que antes las Motos traian todo el Kit Ritchey pero ahora las estan vendiendo con rines "vuelta xrp " o algo asi,, y ps ese cambio ya no me gusto... pero si, le ando viendo a una, por que una de las "otras" trek, specialized, giant,, andan sobre los 2500 y no se diga si te vas a las Look, time, colnago etc etc....

se me hace buen precio las motos...


----------

